# Autokorrektur Fails



## Akrueger100 (9 Jan. 2016)

Komme aus der Dusche und finde meine Brüste nicht.
Gemeint war: Bürste
Peter kann gerade nicht schreiben. Der hat sein Siamkatze zerschnitten.
Gemeint war: Sim-Karte
Ich habe voll Bock auf Bürgerkrieg.
Gemeint war: Burger King
Hast Du schon ein Wehrmachtsgeschenk für Oma?
Gemeint war: Weihnachtsgeschenk
Ich muss noch zum Einlauf in den Supermarkt. Bin in 20 Min daheim.
Gemeint war: Einkauf
Ich gehe jetzt den Kindern das Ding vorficken.
Gemeint war: vorführen
Wir sind endlich Papa und Mama! Um 15.21 Uhr kam der kleine Nazi zur Welt.
Gemeint war: Maxi
Happy Bierfass
Gemeint war: Birthday
Wir üben gerade den Feueralarm. Jeder im Gebäude muss ejakuliert werden.
Gemeint war: evakuiert
Werde nie wieder Tim Beamte anfassen. Dreckstropfen.
Gemeint war: Jim Beam
Dann müssen wir zur Sicherheit mal ein paar Griechen weglegen.
Gemeint war: Groschen
Ich sortiere meine Schwanzratten.
Gemeint war: Schallplatten
Wir müssen die Neonlichter austauschen, weil die Leichenzüge ihre Kraft verlieren.
Gemeint war: Leuchtmittel
Im Puff kommen mir immer die besten Ideen.
Gemeint war: Suff
Lust auf Massaker?
Gemeint war: Massage
Ich werde Dich so vermissen! Lässt Du mir Deine Kacke da? Dann kann ich mich darin einkuscheln, wenn ich Dich vermisse.
Gemeint war: Jacke
Hier um die Ecke ist so ein Laden, da gibt es für 10 Euro Freiverkehr.
Gemeint war: Freiverzehr
Bring am besten Deine Scheiße mit, dann können wir vergleichen.
Gemeint war: Scheine
Wir kochen! Es gibt Salat und Braten mit Klöten.
Gemeint war: Knödeln
Hallo Geile, ich bin noch bei Lust.
Gemeint waren: Heike und Kurt​


----------



## MetalFan (9 Jan. 2016)

Mir persönlich ist mal folgendes passiert. 

Ich zu meiner damaligen Mitbewohnerin: "Bringe Hanfseile mit!" 
Gemeint war: Handseife


----------

